# The Paint Can Liner - An Easy Way To Make Quick Colour Changes



## ThePaintCanLiner (Jun 8, 2015)

Our company Dóksa Select has just created The Paint Can Liner for a one gallon paint can and we are trying to get feedback from professionals about the product. Apparently many other companies have tried to bring a one gallon paint can liner to market but never succeeded. The painters we have talked to say they love the idea, what about you?

It saves space, saves clean up time, saves money, fits in a standard can, and it makes it possible for really quick colour changes. 

You can see pictures at: https://www.facebook.com/ThePaintCanLiner

Thoughts? We could really use more professional opinions.


----------



## Gracobucks (May 29, 2011)

I come across lots of gallon cans I can use for cutting. With a slop sink and hose they take 30 seconds to wash out. Most of the times when there is lots of colours, they all come in there own "Free" gallon can.

Not something I would buy


----------



## I paint paint (May 4, 2014)

ThePaintCanLiner said:


> It saves space,* saves clean up time, saves money,* fits in a standard can, and it makes it possible for really quick colour changes.
> 
> Thoughts? We could really use more professional opinions.


Interesting idea. Couple questions:

*How does it save clean up time?* Because you use it once and then throw it in a landfill? Or use it once and throw it in a recycling bin where it gets shipped off to Asia and down cycled into some lower grade plastic object, which will get shipped back to the West?

*How does it save money?* Because you don't have to buy multiple cut pots, just multiple liners? All the professional painters I know are up to there necks in left over singles and fivers. There is even a long, ongoing thread here giving painters ideas on what they can do with their leftover buckets since we all have more than we can ever re-use. And we are already re-using them as cut pots.

Good luck. I hope you can improve the marketplace for us and make some good money doing it.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

I paint paint said:


> Interesting idea. Couple questions:
> 
> *How does it save clean up time?* Because you use it once and then throw it in a landfill? Or use it once and throw it in a recycling bin where it gets shipped off to Asia and down cycled into some lower grade plastic object, which will get shipped back to the West?
> 
> ...


We've been using Paint Dawgs/Paint Pups for years, after we figured the cost of cleaning a cut bucket versus the cost of a liner. Yes, the liner does end up in a landfill somewhere in central WA, but they are probably the equivalent of a square foot of 1-mil poly.


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

This biggest problem I see is that I hate working out of the 1 gallon buckets that paint comes in. If I do use them it is only for a quick touchup or I cut the ring out of the inside. 

I use buckets for specific purposes, not because I'm too cheap to buy good buckets, so I would have no use for these.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

The liner. It's kinda like another can? To put in ur can? No? 
I cut the lip off. They clean right out.
And not for nothing if u want. Use a cheap trash bag as a liner. A conventional sprayer, or a hvlp they sell similar liners but a trash bag is just as good.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

So what happened to the spam filters here? 

Gee, I remember the days when a vendor couldn't so boldly plug a product including a link. :no: :no:


----------



## I paint paint (May 4, 2014)

Well, with the honest, unimpressed reaction it's getting, it may be the OP who ends up wishing we had stronger spam filters.

Though I guess the point of spam is to simply get clicks, so maybe they are making out like bandits?


----------



## TERRY365PAINTER (Jul 26, 2009)

ThePaintCanLiner said:


> Our company Dóksa Select has just created The Paint Can Liner for a one gallon paint can and we are trying to get feedback from professionals about the product. Apparently many other companies have tried to bring a one gallon paint can liner to market but never succeeded. The painters we have talked to say they love the idea, what about you?
> 
> It saves space, saves clean up time, saves money, fits in a standard can, and it makes it possible for really quick colour changes.
> 
> ...


The final drop liner for 5 gals bucket . That works real good ....
I can't seem to find those anymore.


----------



## riskend (Jan 25, 2015)

I can believe you guys clean out paint pots, maybe a brush or two.
Apart from my Wooster Pelican pots and their indestructible liners, I just use variations of the sandwich bag for many purposes.
Slip it out when you're done, harvest the paint back to basecamp and discard in a sustainable manner because it is simply plastic, move on.
That being said, Down under, painters are treated like dumb animals and there is always someone ready to buy a new product.
Maybe it will work for someone.
And.. Terry, explain your "final drop liner" please.
Nice commentary amigos
Al


----------



## ThePaintCanLiner (Jun 8, 2015)

Sorry you feel I am being too bold. My effort sincerely is to get professional feedback and contribute additional information to the community. I appreciate your clear concern for the integrity of the forum. Please advise if there are ways to improve my contributions.


----------



## ThePaintCanLiner (Jun 8, 2015)

Oden said:


> The liner. It's kinda like another can? To put in ur can? No?
> I cut the lip off. They clean right out.
> And not for nothing if u want. Use a cheap trash bag as a liner. A conventional sprayer, or a hvlp they sell similar liners but a trash bag is just as good.


Yes. It looks like just like a can and fits securely in the rim. Its very sturdy on its own. When you say you cut the lip off, what does that look like? Thanks for your reply.


----------



## ThePaintCanLiner (Jun 8, 2015)

Thank you for all the feedback everyone. Our company is based in Canada and some of the can protecting methods shared are ones very uncommon to us. In fact some I have never thought or heard of using, nor have my colleagues. Thanks for taking the time to share. I will take some time this week to answer specific questions that were posted.


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

ThePaintCanLiner said:


> Sorry you feel I am being too bold. My effort sincerely is to get professional feedback and contribute additional information to the community. I appreciate your clear concern for the integrity of the forum. *Please advise if there are ways to improve my contributions.*


*
*
Did you make a contribution when I wasn't looking? I'll have to go back and re-read. 
Maybe you could at least answer or address the questions/concerns that members have given you? Or, if you have another plug for a different business, I'm all ears.


----------



## ThePaintCanLiner (Jun 8, 2015)

I paint paint said:


> Interesting idea. Couple questions:
> 
> *How does it save clean up time?* Because you use it once and then throw it in a landfill? Or use it once and throw it in a recycling bin where it gets shipped off to Asia and down cycled into some lower grade plastic object, which will get shipped back to the West?
> 
> ...


These are great questions. At this point the time savings comes from less clean up at the end of the day by disposing of the liner. The liner would go into the landfill but is made from partially recycled materials so it ultimately has a smaller waste footprint than a can. We are trying to find solutions to make it more environmental. Do you have any insights?

With regards to saving money, there are two main financial gains. First, when you need less clean up time or less time to change colours you can make more money. Second, the liner is less expensive than an additional can or other alternatives. 

Hopefully this answers your questions. Thanks for your patience on my reply, and thank you for your honest input and curiosity.


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

ThePaintCanLiner said:


> Second, the liner is less expensive than an additional can or other alternatives.


You do realize that you are peddling a paid-for liner that goes inside of a free can, right?

I literally just threw away 24 empty, dried out, cans Friday. I don't normally have that many in a week, but none of us are lacking in the 1 gallon buckets that paint comes in.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Hines Painting said:


> You do realize that you are peddling a paid-for liner that goes inside of a free can, right?
> 
> I literally just threw away 24 empty, dried out, cans Friday. I don't normally have that many in a week, but none of us are lacking in the 1 gallon buckets that paint comes in.[/QUOTE]
> 
> exactly:thumbsup:


----------



## Shakey0818 (Feb 1, 2012)

I guess i should go un bury all the cans i buried in customers yards and buy some liners.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Here's the math: liners for Paint Pups cost $0.50 or less (HD is selling them for $12 with 24 liners). At $75/hr, labor is worth $1.25/minute. Unless you can clean that cut bucket in 24 seconds or less, the liner is cheaper.*



*Cost of water not included.


----------



## DrakeB (Jun 6, 2011)

Gough said:


> Here's the math: liners for Paint Pups cost $0.50 or less (HD is selling them for $12 with 24 liners). At $75/hr, labor is worth $1.25/minute. Unless you can clean that cut bucket in 24 seconds or less, the liner is cheaper.*
> 
> 
> 
> *Cost of water not included.


Theoretically cheaper, assuming there's not a minute's worth of labor where people are just standing around, or talking at the end of the day when they could be talking and rinsing a can.

If there are a few seconds in the day where they could rinse the can instead of just chatting or all of the things that we all know go on at a job site, spending money on liners is actually a very real added expense. Just my 2c, I'm never crazy about math like this. Might be worth it for some people.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Woodford said:


> Theoretically cheaper, assuming there's not a minute's worth of labor where people are just standing around, or talking at the end of the day when they could be talking and rinsing a can.
> 
> If there are a few seconds in the day where they could rinse the can instead of just chatting or all of the things that we all know go on at a job site, spending money on liners is actually a very real added expense. Just my 2c, I'm never crazy about math like this. Might be worth it for some people.


Fair enough. For us, we do the cleanup at the shop not on the job site, so it's one of us at the utility sink. I see it as an opportunity cost.


----------



## DrakeB (Jun 6, 2011)

Gough said:


> Fair enough. For us, we do the cleanup at the shop not on the job site, so it's one of us at the utility sink. I see it as an opportunity cost.


I suppose it does depend where you clean up. Seems like most of you clean up back at shop, so you're right- probably does constitute a savings, then.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Woodford said:


> I suppose it does depend where you clean up. Seems like most of you clean up back at shop, so you're right- probably does constitute a savings, then.


Now that we're running a smaller crew, there is also less standing-around time to fill.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Gough said:


> Here's the math: liners for Paint Pups cost $0.50 or less (HD is selling them for $12 with 24 liners). At $75/hr, labor is worth $1.25/minute. Unless you can clean that cut bucket in 24 seconds or less, the liner is cheaper.*
> 
> 
> 
> *Cost of water not included.


+ more crap for the landfill


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

chrisn said:


> + more crap for the landfill


True that, but we probably stuff about 15-20 used liners into each empty 1-gallon container. 

Besides, have you been to central Washington? A whole lot of nothing, great place for a really big landfill.

It may be better than using up our precious water....


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Water has been around for a long time, much longer than humans. It just likes to move around


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Gough said:


> True that, but we probably stuff about 15-20 used liners into each empty 1-gallon container.
> 
> Besides, have you been to central Washington? A whole lot of nothing, great place for a really big landfill.
> 
> It may be better than using up our precious water....



never been to your state(but hope to) I have been to NJ which is a big landfill and I hope your state does not come to that


----------



## DrakeB (Jun 6, 2011)

I hear Ohio is nothing but landfill. Or at least, that's what I smelled when I drove through.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

chrisn said:


> never been to your state(but hope to) I have been to NJ which is a big landfill and I hope your state does not come to that


Here's an article about the landfill in question.

http://www.seattletimes.com/pacific...e-but-roosevelt-landfill-turns-it-into-power/


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

Gough said:


> Here's the math: liners for Paint Pups cost $0.50 or less (HD is selling them for $12 with 24 liners). At $75/hr, labor is worth $1.25/minute. Unless you can clean that cut bucket in 24 seconds or less, the liner is cheaper.*
> 
> 
> 
> *Cost of water not included.



By buying real buckets, I don't clean them out with the hose. I let the paint dry inside and after a few layers I peel it out. I can do it in less than 24 seconds if it has a nice even layer all the way around.

If I only used the cut buckets that paint came in I don't think that would be a viable option. 

I am intrigued by the paint pups though. Normally I use a bucket that is a little smaller than that, but I will at least try one next time I'm at home depot.


----------



## wcaz (Jun 7, 2015)

*Paint Strainers*

Speaking of paint products,I use a 5 gal nylon strainer as a replacement for my leaf rake for my poo,it stretches over the aluminum frame and a 1 gal. to slip over my skimmer basket


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

wcaz said:


> Speaking of paint products,I use a 5 gal nylon strainer as a replacement for my leaf rake for my poo,it stretches over the aluminum frame and a 1 gal. to slip over my skimmer basket


what the hell you talkin about:blink:

maybe we really don't want to know


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

chrisn said:


> what the hell you talkin about:blink:
> 
> maybe we really don't want to know


There is a missing "L" in his statement, at least I hope so.


----------



## I paint paint (May 4, 2014)

PRC said:


> There is a missing "L" in his statement, at least I hope so.


I think you are correct, though any post like that made after midnight raises an eyebrow or two.


----------



## I paint paint (May 4, 2014)

Hines Painting said:


> By buying real buckets, I don't clean them out with the hose. I let the paint dry inside and after a few layers I peel it out. I can do it in less than 24 seconds if it has a nice even layer all the way around.
> 
> If I only used the cut buckets that paint came in I don't think that would be a viable option.


I tend to use left over gallons as cut buckets. And once there are so many layers built up inside, instead of peeling it out I simply recycle the bucket. I will have accumulated many more new ones in that time.

Sometimes I continue to reuse the old bucket with caked on paint as a trash bucket for sweeping up dust/debris, balls of used masking tape, spent caulk tubes.

Repurposing the stuff I already have works well for a small outfit like me.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

PRC said:


> There is a missing "L" in his statement, at least I hope so.


oh


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

I paint paint said:


> I tend to use left over gallons as cut buckets. And once there are so many layers built up inside, instead of peeling it out I simply recycle the bucket. I will have accumulated many more new ones in that time.
> 
> Sometimes I continue to reuse the old bucket with caked on paint as a trash bucket for sweeping up dust/debris, balls of used masking tape, spent caulk tubes.
> 
> Repurposing the stuff I already have works well for a small outfit like me.


I do the same thing:yes:


----------



## harleyjoe (Jun 20, 2015)

I like the idea.i carry around 3-4 empty cans for cutting i.i would rather carry a dozen liners and just reuse them till theres too much paint in the rims.....that's what I do with my Wooster paint tray liners....


----------

